# Neue [ edit] Lebensuhr.com



## conair2004 (16 Mai 2007)

Und mal wieder eine neue Art der [ edit] . :schreiben: 
Diesmal geht es um die Berechnung seines eigenen Todes.  
Natürlich steht mitten versteckt in den AGBs der läppische Preis von 99€.:banned: 
Na hoffentlich hat man dann noch vor seinem eigenen Tod Zeit die Rechnung zu begleichen..:scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue [ edit] Lebensuhr.com*

Wenn  hier jede Seite, die mit fragwürdigen Methoden arbeitet 
hier gepostet würde, würde sich dennoch nichts ändern. 
Diejenigen, die drauf reinfallen werden,  lesen hier nicht vorher. 

Thread geschlossen.


----------

